# My chicken has a cold



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

My chicken has a cold, she is sneezing and her nose is cloged up and was wanting to know what I can use to make her better please let me know


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been using VetRx on mine. Dealing with the same thing too for 3 weeks now. Did the duramycin for 10 days and it didn't do a thing. Been using the VetRx for a about 5 days. She's sounding better but still not over it. VetRx - I bought at Tractor Supply. Should be at any feed mill or supply store for livestock/poultry etc. Its made of all natural stuff and is for standard & rare poultry. I saw on here last night about using minced garlic. I'll be trying that next. Post on that is under Garlic - by Italy Dan. Some good info on that one by Italy-Dan and a few others who use that. Might want to check it out.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok thank u ill try that


----------

